# New Kenpo Website!!!



## Mr. Wack (May 14, 2002)

Please check out my new website.  This will be one you'll be checking every day.

*(URL removed--Arnisador).*

I hope you like it.

Mr. Wack


----------



## Zoran (May 14, 2002)




----------



## kali (May 14, 2002)

"Mr. Wack" if your real intention was to be funny - I can't see it. (happen to find a lot to laugh at in life but can't find the humour here) All the time you put into this site, you could have devoted to a more positive approach on SOMETHING in your life. 

For those of you that read this posting before looking at the site - save yourself the annoyance - it isn't funny! Just one more annonymous person bashing Kenpo and claiming to be funny while doing so. 

Congratulations Mr. Wack, not only have you managed to finally get me to post something after months of silence, you have represented yourself in a light many will not forget.


----------



## Sigung86 (May 14, 2002)

Some funny.  Some true.  Just another perception/perspective.  Wouldn't be too terribly insulted.  Just isn't worth it.  I actually thought some of it was pretty funny... But I have a really twisted sense of humor.  And who couldn't recognize the overweight Kenpo instructors.  Only reason I'm not there is there are no current pix of me available.  And I'm working on the BowFlex... So intention counts for something!
:rofl:

Dan


----------



## arnisador (May 14, 2002)

I often hear people joke about the correlation between weight and rank in Kenpo--usually in a good-natured way, though this site does seem to be rather more negative.


----------



## arnisador (May 14, 2002)

Based on a request received by PM we are (temporarily) removing the URL while the mods. discuss this matter further. If anyone would like the URL, you may e-mail me at arnisador@martialtalk.com and I will provide it to you.

-Arnisador
-MT Mod-


----------



## Robbo (May 14, 2002)

The older Kenpo students are not getting fat, they are developing Back-up mass.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 14, 2002)

I'm forced to agree.  While theres the suggestion of friendly joking, there seems to be more of a negative slant to this site.  I have recieved many complaints on this, and based on this, we are removing the URL.

While some may say this is censorship, the site in question goes against the atmosphere we wish to maintain here.  That being of friendly respect.


Good day,
Bob Hubbard
Martial Talk Admin.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 14, 2002)

I'd like to know who did the site.

:asian:


----------



## tonbo (May 14, 2002)

.....your attempt at humor has been deemed a failure.  Sorry.

Okay, I take most things with a grain of salt, and I can't say that I was *offended* at this site.  It just seemed, well.....a waste of time.

Yeah, I'll be checking that site out again, for sure..... 

Maybe after Mr. Wack earns his white belt in intelligence.

Who knows?  Perhaps he is himself quite portly, and trying to divert attention.......

Oh, yeah....and I could seriously dispute the weight argument.  All the high ranking Kenpo Black Belts that I know personally (only about 3, alas) are well within "normal" limits for their height and age.  They are REALLY a far cry from fat......

Should also go to show....if you are going to be stupid enough to call a high ranking BB "fat" to his/her face......

.....be SURE you can outrun 'em.....and can outfight 'em if you get caught......

Peace--


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 14, 2002)

While I see 1 point made by the poster (-some- the high ups do seem to be big guys) and I do tease a few of my Kenpo friends about it, the original posters intent seems to be one of spite and malice, rather than friendly poking of fun. (for example, at a recent
banquet I patted 1 guys gut and inquired if he was working on his next belt rank...he of course patted mine and asked why I was trying to outrank him  )

Theres a line between fun and spite.
:asian:


----------



## Kirk (May 14, 2002)

Well said Kaith. 

Mr Conatser .. I sooooo wish for you to know who wrote it  

Incidentally, the site is listed in his/her profile.


----------



## fist of fury (May 14, 2002)

Here's what the whois query reveals it's just the company thats hosting his site though:
Registrant:
NETFIRMS (NETFIRMS-DOM)
   5255 Yonge St #800
   Toronto, ON M2N 6P4
   CA

   Domain Name: NETFIRMS.COM

   Administrative Contact, Technical Contact:
      Systems Administrator  (SA2959-ORG)		management@NETFIRMS.COM
      Netfirms, Inc.
      5255 Yonge St #800
      Toronto, ON M2N 6P4
      CA
      416-661-2100
      Fax- 416-661-0700

   Record expires on 30-Sep-2006.
   Record created on 30-Sep-1998.
   Database last updated on 14-May-2002 18:43:56 EDT.


----------



## Sigung86 (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fist of fury _
> 
> *Here's what the whois query reveals it's just the company thats hosting his site though:
> Registrant:
> ...



Figures ... From Canada:shrug: 

Ooops... Forgot ... If Gou sees this I'm in big trouble! :rofl: 

Dan


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 14, 2002)

Host is in Ca.   user is "wack".  its a subdomain from the main, not the main itself.


----------



## RCastillo (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> 
> *Some funny.  Some true.  Just another perception/perspective.  Wouldn't be too terribly insulted.  Just isn't worth it.  I actually thought some of it was pretty funny... But I have a really twisted sense of humor.  And who couldn't recognize the overweight Kenpo instructors.  Only reason I'm not there is there are no current pix of me available.  And I'm working on the BowFlex... So intention counts for something!
> :rofl:
> ...



I must protest Dan Farmers line"GD7 Better Looking Bro". Let's set the record straight here. I'm the "youngest of the bunch", and the BEST looking one here. Live with it!:rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _*
> Mr Conatser .. I sooooo wish for you to know who wrote it
> *



I want to take him out and buy him/her a hamburger!

:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (May 15, 2002)

After being asked if I am the one who created the Whack site, I must finally speak on the subject.  When this person finally reveals themselves to the world remember what you have done when you are in a technique line and the person across from you is larger than you.  Pray that they haven't seen your site.


----------



## Seig (May 15, 2002)

This guy, The Whack, would be a perfect UKI for the *Falling Fat Man*, if anyone would like to do this technique with him, I would be more than happy to over see the technique and offer corrections until it is done properly.


----------



## cdhall (May 15, 2002)

I'm glad you guys removed the URL.

I'm glad someone posted the whois info.  I thought it was a subdomain so I didn't do it myself.

Maybe someone can get Jerry Springer to have this guy on and a few Back Up Mass Experts can meet him and re-christen him "Mr. Whacked."

I will offer $1 to anyone who can reveal the identity of this individual to the world.  $1US that is.

Post the identity here and I can pay you via Pay Pal if you like.

I will give an additional $1US to anyone who can get the Jerry Springer idea to work.


----------



## Sigung86 (May 15, 2002)

Actually,

It was all just a big giggle I'll wager.  I guffawed at a couple of parts of it.  Of course, I don't take all of that kind of stuff too seriously.  And on occasion, I think we all tend to take ourselves just a bit too seriously... Except for Golden Dragon and Ricardo, who obviously needs new mirrors in his house ... The kind with no distortion in them. :boing1: 

Dan


----------



## RCastillo (May 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> 
> *Actually,
> 
> ...



New mirrors you say? They're in good working condition. The next time I go lift/run again, I will work out harder just for you, and DC. Thanks for the continuing motivation.

From the best looking Kenpoist on the Forum!


----------



## Zoran (May 15, 2002)

Looks like the website has been disabled.:shrug:


----------



## KENPOJOE (May 15, 2002)

Hi Folks,
I've read this thread and being one of the injured parties who's picture was used please allow me to have my say regarding this matter...
I realize that overweight instructors are not simply a kenpo problem, but a martial arts problem. The new "Martial Arts Professional" magazine has an article on the topic. 
I understand the problem within our style/system and I agree that there is indeed a problem. 
However, I do not agree with anyone using my photo, image or likeness for a derogatory page without my permission. Some of you simply consider it a parody page and nothing more, but as a professional instructor and someone well known in my field I'm not laughing...
No one on the net sees me do full splits when i teach or throw kicks over my head or kung fu forms with low stances and 360 degree iron broom sweeping kicks when I teach 6 different arts in my studio [although I do them all!]. They didn't see me compete for over 20 years at tournaments and be rated by KRANE and the PKL. They don't see me teach 6 days a week and produce 2 TV shows on the Martial arts for cable television. But, most of all, they don't see me move!!! And I assure one and all, that i can move quite well and i don't suffer from "I can't get out of my own way" -itis! I don't waddle and I move quickly and effectively,thank you. 
I've dealt with individuals like this before, carrying their testicles in a cyber-wheelbarrel and attacking from a well hidden monitor and keyboard somewhere. I agree with the problem but I don't agree to have my personal picture placed as an example! I presently still actively teach and train and the last thing I need in my life is some card-carrying cyber-wannabe to remind me of a problem i'm already trying to deal with now. 
I'm glad the sites gone. Good ridance to bad rubbish! If you're going to put up something like that, be intelligent enough NOT to use peoples pictures, or those people could just be intelligent enough to track you down...
:::getting down off my soapbox::::soapbox: 
Address the problems rather that attack individuals
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 15, 2002)

I agree totally with you.  Even though I make funny comments about it.  I appreciate all the support from everyone that wrote letters to the Server that sold the space, and that has since banned the site.   Yes, we all have our faults but we need not exploit anyone for mean or harmful purposes.   I joke rather than show my anger :flammad:  often times because I need to rise above and not let them get too me (yes I do loose it sometimes when I get ripped off) I am human also.  

Again thanks for all the support from the respectful and honorable cyber friends :wavey: we have.

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (May 15, 2002)

> However, I do not agree with anyone using my photo, image or likeness for a derogatory page without my permission. Some of you simply consider it a parody page and nothing more, but as a professional instructor and someone well known in my field I'm not laughing...



I'm with you on this. This sounds more like slander to me than a parody of someone.  When I saw the site I wondered if the moron had some personal beef with one of the people pictured.

After you get down from the soapbox, pick it up and bash the bum over the head with it.


:asian:


----------



## kenpo3631 (May 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KENPOJOE _
> 
> *Hi Folks,
> I've read this thread and being one of the injured parties who's picture was used please allow me to have my say regarding this matter...
> ...


1.I think that personel physical fitness is a conscious effort. However, if you trained with Mr. Parker directly and knew what the Kenpo seniors know, then weight shouldn't be an issue. However linguica (Portuguese sausage), bacon and extra cheese pizza's don't constitute good dietary habits.


2. I agree with you, but did you really think whomever did this would actually ask for permission?!?!


3. I did, however it was a long time ago. Teaching 6 days a week is tough...I did it, but you gotta be running all day into the night to actually get tired. 


4.I TOTALLY AGREE
:asian:


----------



## tonbo (May 16, 2002)

Good riddance.

Yes, there was an *attempt* at humor there, but REALLY poorly conceived, and even more poorly executed.  Bad idea to start with, in my opinion.

I agree with KenpoJoe on the use of the pictures.  I think that was in really poor taste, and was extremely derogatory.  There was a total lack of any kind of honor in that, and the person should be ashamed.

We had a Black Belt some years ago that was a total deception.  He was well overweight, but he could move better than most of the skinny guys.  He could also do the full splits, both front and side, and would easily kick over his head.  He could dodge hits like nobody's business, and was very impressive.  It always made me laugh, because he was totally dismissed by most who didn't get to see him move.  They really should have.  He was inspirational.

Weight isn't the serious problem in the MA that it seemed to be from that post.  Weight and *sloth*, on the other hand, now there's a problem.  You can't tell me that the Sumo wrestlers that are at the peak of their arts are out of shape.  Those guys train HARD, and are quite flexible.  And I wouldn't say that they "waddle" either.  Swagger, maybe, but....

Anyway, time to drop the fool known as "Mr. Wack".  He showed his true character in a rather obvious way.  To paraphrase a line from the movie "Dutch"......

"You may be big in your world, kid, but to me, you are about as troublesome as a cloudy day".

Mr. Wack:  Just another little man, talking big.

Peace--


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 16, 2002)

just when you were enjoying a forum....... 
just when you thought it was safe to turn on your  computer.........
Da Du Da Du Da Du Da Du Da Du Da Du Da Du Da Du
(Jaws music starts)
Heeeeeeee'sssssss Baaaaaaaccccccccckkkkkkk...... 
(Poltergiest voice comes on.......)

He's back with an attack.........


----------



## tonbo (May 17, 2002)

......it's who's *left* that counts, right?  

Let's see how long he sticks around.  My guess is that when the dust settles, "Mr. Wack" will go away.

He ain't nothin'......hehe......:shrug: 

Peace--


----------



## Klondike93 (May 17, 2002)

This "Mr. Wack" is like a germ. It just shows up and tries to start some stuff then gets erradicated by the body and flushed down the toilet. This is the type person that exists just to cause chaos for their own perverse joy. Now to just let the little troll go back to his rock.

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (May 17, 2002)

It would be best simply to stop responding at this point, I would think.


----------



## Seig (May 18, 2002)

All I can say with any seriousness about the matter, is this:  Any person that had been shown on that site is welcome at my dojo as an honored and revered guest and is as equally welcome at my home.
With respect to all you Masters.:asian:


----------

